# EFI DG5 High Performance Engine Power Module



## ArkMudder (Jun 1, 2009)

Has anybody use one on a 2008 Brute force? Can you combine this with a powercommander?


----------



## ArkMudder (Jun 1, 2009)

http://www.diamondgracing.com/catalog/item/2034967/5431641.htm


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

yes you can use it with the PCIII. i have no idea how well it works tho. im sure it works pretty well


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Yes u can. It has three wires, correct?


----------



## ArkMudder (Jun 1, 2009)

It has 4 wires


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

then it has the on/off switch on it?
if so it will work just fine.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

i just ordered this module and there was no directions how the heck does it wire?? i looked on there site and there is a a install guide for an artic cat so not sure how it wires. metal man has a how to wire the hl module is it the same? it has 3 wires mine has 4


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yes it's the same
the only diff is the 4th wire hooks back to the harness side instead of being left dangling


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

ok i like the moose for my 05 it took like 2sec and i was wheeling away lol


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yep a lot easier on the older brutes. new ones you have to splice.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm looking for the answer....


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

OK i did some searching and the best i can tell is you hook the red and black wires from your DG5 up the same way i have listed here. Basically the red is your hot. hook it to the bottom of your fuse panel. be sure to use the wire i did. Its only hot when the key is on. The black is your ground. You can locate any ground wire on the bike and hook it to that wire but i just ran it to the battery. Easy and work great.

Now find the pink wire that i have listed here running to your ECU. You need to cut this wire in half. Use the end of the pink wire running to the wiring harness( away from the ECU) to hook your green wire to. Use the end of the pink wire thats running to the ECU to hook the blue wire to.

Hope i made that clear. If not I'll try to help.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

ok i think i had the Green and Blue backwards because the speedo says 40 when im not moving lol. so im out to switch it around be back on a min to see if that helps. 
Thanks


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that there sounds exactly like they are reversed.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

yea that was the problem but i didnt notice as much of a difference as i did with my 05 for some reason. the only thing im thinking is the 05 had outlaws and would hook up better and the new one spins and then stands up. i kinda wish i didnt do it because of the cutting of the wiring harness wires (there is very little wire to work with)


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I've said this all along. There is a slight difference by adding the modules to an FI brute but nothing major like some people will lead you to believe. With that said it probably is way more noticeable with big heavy tires.

When i added the VDI there was an obvious difference on the low end...and in price LOL


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

Metal Man said:


> I've said this all along. There is a slight difference by adding the modules to an FI brute but nothing major like some people will lead you to believe. With that said it probably is way more noticeable with big heavy tires.
> 
> When i added the VDI there was an obvious difference on the low end...and in price LOL


did you leave the module wired when you put the VDI on? i know the VDI takes the timing retard out but i didnt know if it would hurt anything to leave the module hooked up


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I took the module out when i added the VDI. phreebsd has it now.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

do you think it would hurt anything to leave it?


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I would not leave it unless you keep it turned off. The reason i say this is the VDI is not a add on like the module. It totally replaces your ECU so i don't know if it takes readings from that speed sensor wire or not.

It probably would not hurt any thing but i don't know that for sure. Plus if you pull it off you can sell it. Those things work wonders on the none FI brute I've heard. And do work on the FI brutes as well. Its just not as noticeable.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

yea, i wish i run the black to the batt instead of cutting the black/yellow wire because its kinda short and is going to be difficult to splice back in


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Just solder in a short jumper if you can not get the wires to reach one another.

Or add a wire connector to bridge the gap.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

yea i could add some wire but the wire connector i used is up against the actual plug. i had enough wire at first but i accidentally cut some off trying to strip the coating off. i didnt have an solder so i used these (the blue ones, but mine had a peice to connect two of them together)


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

You would be better off to solider those wires back together and add a piece of heat shrink around the connection.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

yea thats what im going to do, i just didnt have any and i knew i should have waited but i didnt and thats all i had


----------

